# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  Wie stark ist die Notenbelastung in Vorklinik wirklich?

## blumenscheid

Hi
Mssen die MEdiziner eigentlich nach 4 Semestern ans Physikum? Gibt es da begrndete Unterschiede?

Wie luft das mit Testaten und Praktika? Sind diese unbenotet in den ersten 4 Semestern, sodass nur bestanden werden muss?
Wie viele harte Prfungen wrdet ihr in den ersten 2 oder 4 Semestern ,aus eurer Erfahrung, benennen?
Gibt es Nachtermine pro Prfung ,wie in anderen Fchern auch?
(Also Hauptermin 15.2 und Nachtermin 15.4 oder so?
Liegt die Prfungsanzahl bei circa 6 pro Semester?Alle am Semesterende wie bei anderen Fchern?
In den Studienplnen finde ich als Laie keinen wirklichen berblick.
Danke fr eure Hilfe

----------


## Solara

Was fr Mediziner meinst du denn? Humanmedizin oder Zahnmedizin? Gepostet hast du es zumindest bei den Zahnmedizinern.

----------


## Zahnfee12

Hallo blumenscheid!
Das ist von Uni zu Uni total unterschiedlich. An einigen Unis ist es so, dass der Nachholtermin fr eine Prfung zwei Wochen spter ist, an anderen gibt es diese erst 1/2-1 Jahr spter. 
Soweit ich das berblicke ist es so, dass es in den Klausuren bzw. Testaten nur um das Bestehen geht. Noten gibt es das erste Mal im Vorphysikum. 
Die Anzahl der Prfungen finde ich realistisch, allerdings sind diese meistens innerhalb des Semesters querbeet verteilt und kommen nicht am Ende, was ich als ganz angenehm empfunden habe. 

Besondere Kracher sind natrlich immer die groen Fcher wie BC, Physio und Anatomie.

----------


## blumenscheid

> Hallo blumenscheid!
> Das ist von Uni zu Uni total unterschiedlich. An einigen Unis ist es so, dass der Nachholtermin fr eine Prfung zwei Wochen spter ist, an anderen gibt es diese erst 1/2-1 Jahr spter. 
> Soweit ich das berblicke ist es so, dass es in den Klausuren bzw. Testaten nur um das Bestehen geht. Noten gibt es das erste Mal im Vorphysikum. 
> Die Anzahl der Prfungen finde ich realistisch, allerdings sind diese meistens innerhalb des Semesters querbeet verteilt und kommen nicht am Ende, was ich als ganz angenehm empfunden habe. 
> 
> Besondere Kracher sind natrlich immer die groen Fcher wie BC, Physio und Anatomie.


Hi .danke. Habt ihr gar keine Hufung im Sinne von 4 innerhalb 2 Wochen am Semesterende?
Wie in anderen Fchern.  Kannst du grob eine Zahl nennen fr Semester 1 bis 4 ?

----------


## davo

Die Anzahl per se ist auch eher irrelevant. Wenn du in Anatomie eine mndliche Prfung ber den Bewegungsapparat hast, ist schon das alleine eine enorme Menge an Stoff.

Ja, natrlich ist es machbar - die meisten schaffens ja auch. Aber eben nicht alle.

Ob die Prfungen alle eher am Semesterende liegen, oder eher verteilt sind, hngt stark von der Uni ab.

----------


## Zahnfee12

Man, da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht online und schon gehts hier ab.  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  

Ganz genau habe ich das Problem von blumenscheid aber immer noch nicht verstanden, die Beitrgen waren auch nicht so eindeutig. 

Zumal ich am Anfang dachte, dass es um das Vorphysikum und die Bewertung im Allgemeinen ging und es jetzt zum Ende ja immer mehr in Richtung Biochemie ging.

----------


## Arrhythmie

> Ganz genau habe ich das Problem von blumenscheid aber immer noch nicht verstanden


Das hat keiner. 
Ich fass es kurz zusammen, dann musst Du nicht alles nachlesen: Das driftete hier mehr so in Richtung Profilierungs-Getue ab und mittlerweile nimmt man an dass es sich um ein lustiges Troll-Spiel handelt...

----------


## Zahnfee12

Hm, ok. 

Schade, dass das Forum fr solche Zwecke so missbraucht wird.  :dagegen:

----------

